# April 30th Euro Delivery Date!



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

pawarrant said:


> The ferries are how you get from city to city along the lake. They have fast boats and car ferries. Your talking 15 minutes from Lenno to Bellagio if I remember correctly. I would suggest checking out several of the small towns no matter which you chose to stay.


Oh well that kinda changes things a bit. I didn't realize it was that short of a trip from city to city. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

I wanted to ask you guys also about "break-in" procedure with ED

I know a lot of driving is going to be highway and they say you're not supposed to keep it at the same speed for a long time. So how did you guys do that on ED with long highway drives?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Bashar821 said:


> I wanted to ask you guys also about "break-in" procedure with ED
> 
> I know a lot of driving is going to be highway and they say you're not supposed to keep it at the same speed for a long time. So how did you guys do that on ED with long highway drives?


My perferred break-in road is the Alpenstrasse. It is a good road with quite a few turns. So you are frequently applying your brakes and varying your speed. It is perfect for break-in of your engine and your brakes. If you choose to start with Berchtesgaden after you pick-up your car you can join the Alpenstrasse at Bad Tolz,which is just south of Munich. After a couple of days in the Berchtesgaden/Salzburg area you could then take the Alpenstrasse to Neuschwanstein. That should be enough to give you a good start on the break-in.

The rest of the trip you can just vary your speed every few minutes. Just remember that Germans only use the left lane for passing. Some cars are approaching at 150 to 250 mph so a car that is a dot in your rear view mirror when you looked a few seconds ago will be flying by a few seconds later. So stick to the right lane (except to pass) even if you eventually are one of the 250 mph guys.

Here is a link to the Alpenstrasse:
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Ber...9da6aa1e8c2b6b:0x692f8499e92429dd!1m0!3e0!4e1


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Not sure if you have planned where you will have your 1,200 mile (2,000 km) M break in service during your trip. This will take a few hours.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

Trinitony said:


> My perferred break-in road is the Alpenstrasse. It is a good road with quite a few turns. So you are frequently applying your brakes and varying your speed. It is perfect for break-in of your engine and your brakes. If you choose to start with Berchtesgaden after you pick-up your car you can join the Alpenstrasse at Bad Tolz,which is just south of Munich. After a couple of days in the Berchtesgaden/Salzburg area you could then take the Alpenstrasse to Neuschwanstein. That should be enough to give you a good start on the break-in.
> 
> The rest of the trip you can just vary your speed every few minutes. Just remember that Germans only use the left lane for passing. Some cars are approaching at 150 to 250 mph so a car that is a dot in your rear view mirror when you looked a few seconds ago will be flying by a few seconds later. So stick to the right lane (except to pass) even if you eventually are one of the 250 mph guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'll see if I can fit that in my schedule

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ibiza said:


> Not sure if you have planned where you will have your 1,200 mile (2,000 km) M break in service during your trip. This will take a few hours.


I will likely have it done at bmw if Fresno when it comes back here.

I've calculated about 1200-1300 miles by the end of the trip so it'll be right on the dot

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Bashar821 said:


> I will likely have it done at bmw if Fresno when it comes back here.


That's CJ Ichiban's dealership. Hope he's giving out good deals.

BTW, is the April 30 date confirmed? Tuesday May 1st is Labor Day holiday in Europe and many places will also close on Monday.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> That's CJ Ichiban's dealership. Hope he's giving out good deals.
> 
> BTW, is the April 30 date confirmed? Tuesday May 1st is Labor Day holiday in Europe and many places will also close on Monday.


I don't know who CJ is sorry :dunno:

my CA Eddie said my pick up date is confirmed though


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Asteroid said:


> BTW, is the April 30 date confirmed? Tuesday May 1st is Labor Day holiday in Europe and many places will also close on Monday.


That is a fantastic point, Asteroid.

Our first ED included May Day. We had trouble finding gas stations that were open in Italy (much less restaurants, etc).

May want to check into the situation where you end up ahead of time.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

AggieKnight said:


> That is a fantastic point, Asteroid.
> 
> Our first ED included May Day. We had trouble finding gas stations that were open in Italy (much less restaurants, etc).
> 
> May want to check into the situation where you end up ahead of time.


Yeah so it seems they actually celebrate it on May 1st which is a Tuesday. So I think my delivery will be fine but I'm not sure if I'll have any issue crossing the border between Austria and italy that day

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Bashar821 said:


> Yeah so it seems they actually celebrate it on May 1st which is a Tuesday. So I think my delivery will be fine but I'm not sure if I'll have any issue crossing the border between Austria and italy that day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Border crossings shouldn't be a problem - Austria, Germany, and Italy are all in the Schengen Zone. May want to pre-aquire your Austrian tax tag (if that's still a thing). You might try your hotel to ask about local implications. They should have someone that can tell you what to expect in their area.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Bashar821 said:


> I don't know who CJ is sorry :dunno:
> 
> my CA Eddie said my pick up date is confirmed though


CJ Ichiban is a frequent poster in rennlist. His real name is CJ Wilson, former major league pitcher, now race car driver and owner of several dealerships.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

AggieKnight said:


> Border crossings shouldn't be a problem - Austria, Germany, and Italy are all in the Schengen Zone. May want to pre-aquire your Austrian tax tag (if that's still a thing). You might try your hotel to ask about local implications. They should have someone that can tell you what to expect in their area.


oh that's a bit of a relief.

I was thinking about ordering my vignettes ahead from here actually https://www.tolltickets.com/

only for Austria and Switzerland. Don't think I need em for Italy, France, or Germany.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

Asteroid said:


> CJ Ichiban is a frequent poster in rennlist. His real name is CJ Wilson, former major league pitcher, now race car driver and owner of several dealerships.


oh wow !

I wonder if I should reach out to him

regarding deals, fwiw, I was able to get ED msrp from them. Seems to be the best you can do in Cali.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Bashar821 said:


> oh that's a bit of a relief.
> 
> I was thinking about ordering my vignettes ahead from here actually https://www.tolltickets.com/


Amazing how technology marches on!



> only for Austria and Switzerland. Don't think I need em for Italy, France, or Germany.


You shouldn't for Germany. I don't believe so for Italy, and we didn't for Switzerland 10 years ago. Hopefully someone can speak for France...I've only ever flown through their crappy monstrosity of an airport.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

It's been a while (5 years) but, at that time, Italy and France used tolls instead of vignettes.

Note that Austria and Switzerland only required vignettes if you were using their high speed roads. So if you are just going to Salzburg it would not be required if you used a lesser road. But to get to Vienna you would almost certainly want to use the motor way so you would have to buy the vignette.

TollTickets.com does a good job of listing the the vignette/toll rules for various countries. It can be found here:

https://www.tolltickets.com/country/austria/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB&mnu=c#se

I did not use their service as it is so easy to buy a vignette in one of the many gas stations near the border.


----------



## Bashar821 (Jan 24, 2018)

AggieKnight said:


> Amazing how technology marches on!
> 
> You shouldn't for Germany. I don't believe so for Italy, and we didn't for Switzerland 10 years ago. Hopefully someone can speak for France...I've only ever flown through their crappy monstrosity of an airport.





Trinitony said:


> It's been a while (5 years) but, at that time, Italy and France used tolls instead of vignettes.
> 
> Note that Austria and Switzerland only required vignettes if you were using their high speed roads. So if you are just going to Salzburg it would not be required if you used a lesser road. But to get to Vienna you would almost certainly want to use the motor way so you would have to buy the vignette.
> 
> ...


I'm only going to Innsbruck in Austria then to Verona and in Switzerland I'll be going to Lucerne from the Lake Como region. I'm presuming that I'll have to use some Highways.

I guess it's better to buy it and not use it than to get pulled over and have to pay a steep fine for not having one


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Bashar821 said:


> I guess it's better to buy it and not use it than to get pulled over and have to pay a steep fine for not having one


This is absolutely true. The fine is fairly sizable and during our last ED (where we spent a good bit of time in Austria), we saw two checkpoints grabbing people for missing them.


----------



## pdxkara (Jun 22, 2015)

How was your trip? I pick up my 340xi M sport in September!


----------

